# Clockworkmod....



## donniep777 (Aug 26, 2011)

Do they have a recovery for the razr yet in rom manager??


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

donniep777 said:


> Do they have a recovery for the razr yet in rom manager??


No, there is no official CWM for Razr. U can use the unofficial Razr bootstrap that Nitro made in dev section.


----------



## cmorty72 (Nov 13, 2011)

I say give it a month's time. I bet by then they'll have one up and running.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Koush won't touch the RAZR until a FXZ is released.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

